# Freehand MX



## sandra rgbg (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo was kann ich machen bei mir geht das Fenster Farbfelder
wo HKS Pantone .. nicht mehr auf! wer kann mir helfen! Danke


----------



## Harzteufel (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
dieses Problem hatte ich auch schon einmal... Es lag daran, dass das Fenster nur scheinbar nicht aufging. In Wirklichkeit lag es nur außerhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs. Versuch mal Deine Auflösung vom Monitor hoch zusetzen und schau dann mal, ob Du das Fenster findest.
Falls nicht, fällt mir nur noch der Rat zur Neuinstallation ein!

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## blue lord (28. November 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe mit Frehand MX folgendes Problem. 
Ich habe 2 Pixelgrafiken in Vektorgrafiken konvertiert. Jetzt möchte ich beide zu einem Objekt verbinden. Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich "Union" verwende das ganze Bild schwarz ist und alles weiße verschwindet. 
Die Pixelversion des Bildes: --> Link <-- 

Was nun?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. November 2005)

STRG+A, STRG+G

Du kannst sie nur gruppieren!

"Union" ist da um zwei Objekte zu einem verschmelzen zu lassen - es wird NUR die Kontur (Outline) der Objekte übernommen. Da bei deiner Grafik ein Objekt komplett im anderen liegt wird diese "verschluckt".


----------



## Siln (5. Dezember 2005)

auf threads mit solchen threadtiteln sollte man am besten garnicht antworten
*kopfschüttel*


----------

